

Palm's Ares IDE builds on bespin - sax
http://ares.palm.com/Ares/about.html
First step in web application development, web based IDE!
======
sax
I am surprized that more developers are not excited about webos. It frees
developers from the App store hindrances. What's really needed is a web app to
allow app developers to buy/sell/upgrade app licenses. (If the assumption is
that not all app developers are interested in maintaining e-commerce
infrastructure)

Also, from a users POV, I found the webos interface to be better than iphone
or andriod. IMO, its more than an iterative step in interface design.

~~~
fizx
I like everything they're doing; I just don't trust their capability to win
enough market share to make developing on their platform meaningful. Plus, I
don't own one so I wouldn't dogfood.

~~~
DaniFong
On the other hand, while there are fewer WebOS devices out there, there's a
massive shortage of Palm apps. You could make an extremely sound business
porting successful iPhone apps to the Pre. You'd have huge mindshare if you
launched there, first, too.

All in all, working on the development environment is a great play by palm.

------
shimonamit
I quote: "first mobile development environment hosted entirely in a browser,
lowering the barrier for web developers to jump into mobile development."

How do you like that, web devs? Now that's a smashing way to begin a
relationship!

------
zitterbewegung
Seems to me that possibly webOS is the superior technology that is almost
destined to fail to slightly worse technology like the apple app store etc...

